

U.S and India rank lowest on Facebook transparency report - ushebs
http://gizmorati.com/2014/04/12/u-s-india-rank-lowest-facebook-transparency-report/

======
known
[https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Press_Freedom_Index](https://en.m.wikipedia.org/wiki/Press_Freedom_Index)

